# Need advice



## Cutebunnyirl (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello, first time poster. I wanted to get some input from folks that might of worked with the Siamese breed in shows.

I have an 8 month old lilac intact male siamese I have been considering showing. I'm curious if anyone could give me some input on if he would be showable or if he has any faults or disqualifiers.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely boy. I don't do much showing but I assume there is nothing on your boy's registration that prevents him from being shown? One of my girls has silver and cannot be shown.
Have you looked at the standard of points? http://www.siamese-cat-breeder.co.u...e-cat-breed-profile/lilac-point-siamese-cats/
You'll find a lot of information on the Siamese Cat Breeder site about showing too. If your boy has no obvious faults e.g kink in the tail, squint I'd enter him and see how he gets on. Have you visited any shows? That might be your first step before entering him if you haven't.
Not all cats, Siamese or otherwise, enjoying showing so you need to be sure of his temperament too. At nine months he will be classed as an adult so won't be able to enter kitten classes
Is there any reason why he is still intact? Unless he's registered active, to be a stud cat, you should get him neutered - it won't make any difference to showing him.
Sorry if that comes across as a bit jumbled - I just kept thinking of different things


----------



## Cutebunnyirl (Dec 20, 2015)

Hes intact for breeding, registered as active, bought breeding rights and have the owner of another cattery set up as a mentor when I do take that step towards breeding. I checked the points qualifications, only thing I might even be worried about is that his nose leather is darker than his paw pads and of course his fat pouch he's started to develop because he's so spoiled. Other than that I can't see anything, that's why I was curious if anyone with experience showing siamese might be able to point something out that I don't see. I have zero experience with Cat shows, I do show GSD but even then my husband does the running about.

His temperament is fine, he has no problems with crowds, noise or other animals, he goes to pet stores on a harness and is never nervous or shy. I just have no idea where to start when it comes to the actual show.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Are you in the UK?
Edited to add: it isn't usual to start out breeding with a stud, especially if you have no experience of showing


----------



## Cutebunnyirl (Dec 20, 2015)

Hm, you know, I think it would of been helpful if I had noticed this is a UK forum. Kicking myself in the butt right now...

No not from the UK, on the other side of the pond from the US, boy am I embarrassed.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cutebunnyirl said:


> Hm, you know, I think it would of been helpful if I had noticed this is a UK forum. Kicking myself in the butt right now...
> 
> No not from the UK, on the other side of the pond from the US, boy am I embarrassed.


No need to be embarrassed - we do have a lot of overseas members  I'm definitely not up with showing in the USA but there may be someone who can help. I'd still suggest going along to a couple first if you can. Would your mentor help?


----------



## Cutebunnyirl (Dec 20, 2015)

My mentor is going through treatment for Lyme disease right now, so she's indisposed for the time being. I am planning on going to a couple shows. Do you think they would let me bring Gizmo along just as my side kick? Just carry him around and not show him period.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You wouldn't be able to in the UK


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You really do need to ask the breeder. He's not very extreme, perhaps your breeder shows them as Thai cats in TICA?

Unlikely you'd be able to visit a show with him as a spectator but certainly visit yourself to see what showing entails.
I'd neuter him, and show him for a few years, learn the standards, network with other breeders and then look into breeding when you've got more knowledge.


----------

